
Adobe security team posts private PGP key on blog - rjzzleep
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/09/in-spectacular-fail-adobe-security-team-posts-private-pgp-key-on-blog/
======
danjoc
This is one thing that makes a Yubikey so attractive to me. You can't
accidentally your private key.

